# BBQ Cabinet for Competitions



## Plowboy (Dec 31, 2006)

I picked up a metal cabinet at an auction for $4. It has 4" wheels on the bottom, a flip up side table, paper towel hanger, side trash basket, drawer and underneath storage. It is in good shape, but needs some TLC. The height is perfect for standing at and prepping or slicing BBQ at competitions. The storage is great for my knives, sharpening tools, and other goodies.

I've started by breaking it down into the individual components and removing the hardware. I wanted to have it powder coated black, but the drawer slides are spot welded onto the cabinet and drawer. I'm afraid the plastic wheel on the slides would melt or warp during the baking process. So I decided to spray paint it. Starting with a rust preventing primer and finishing with a gloss black enamel. I need to see if there's a clear coat available.

So where this fits in with this site is that I plan to build a butcher block top for it. I'm not quite ready for that stage yet, but have begun thinking about it. I want to use hard maple with end grain exposed for the cutting surface. I'd like to find an 8/4 board to make it from. I'm toying with the idea of using bamboo for some accents. Planning for slots either in the butcher block or the flip up side table to store my knives while I'm using it. A wood tray will be build inside the drawer for more permanent knife storage.

I'm toying with putting a flame job across the base of the cabinet. Our Pork Pullin Plowboys logo will go on the front. I'd like to find metal drawer pulls with flames. I may have to have them special made.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

I see a diamond in the rough! 

I forget who it was someone posted some pictures of some awesome cutting boards here a while back. Fixin to leave to hopefully pick up computer but search the archives type in cutting boards and see what happens .. . . . .

that cabinet the way you described it will look awesome.


----------



## Plowboy (Dec 31, 2006)

Thanks,

Wonder if any of you with saw mills have any maple cutoffs that I can use? They don't have to be much. Any width will do since I'm using end grain. They only have to be a couple of inches long, too.

Gladly pay for some scraps.


----------



## Plowboy (Dec 31, 2006)

I picked up an 8/4 piece of maple today along with a 5/4 board of the same. Two different thinknesses will look better I think. Having trouble finding bamboo stock without buying a $180 case of bamboo flooring. Because I want to get working on it this weekend, I'm thinking about cherry accents instead of the bamboo. I still want to try and find some bamboo for future projects, but more scrap flooring if I can.

Daren sent me a couple pieces of curly maple just perfect for matching handles on two knives. I'll match them with cherry dowels so that the knives and cutting board coordinate. In my mind, this is going to be fantastic. We'll see how it turns out. LOL


----------



## Plowboy (Dec 31, 2006)

The cabinet has been ready for the butcher block top for a few weeks now. However, I still don't have my tablesaw fix, so it sits. Here's the cabinet all redy for the top.


----------



## dwwright (Jan 15, 2007)

Nice cabinet, should work really well. We've been using one of the Sam's club stainless tables for the past few years. We usually have a stack of plastic containers underneath. We've switched to the ones with drawers though and got somewhat organized. The paper towel holder will be nice over on the side like that. If you use gloves, you might consider adding a dispenser on the side to drop the box into.

P.S. Was checking out your site, congrats on the new addition.


----------



## dwwright (Jan 15, 2007)

oh yeah, does Pier One still carry bamboo?. Also depending on the diameter you need, you might check at Old Time Pottery off of Hwy 40 and Noland. Sometimes they have the tiki torches made with bamboo (about 1" in diameter X 5') for $1.99 or so.


----------



## shapeshifter (Feb 9, 2007)

Your project gave me an idea. I'm a newbie reno-junkie and had a kitchen island on wheels advertised in the paper for several weeks with no takers. 

Sooooo I now have a place for my drills, bits, jig saw and other small tools...the thing has shelves on the sides, a drawer and a cabinet. 

Hubby and I put my miter saw on it and anchored it using some machine screws and wing nuts so it can be removed and replaced with a large work surface made of plywood. 

I can move it anywhere in the house or yard to do work on my projects.

Wish I had another for all my paint junk now :laughing:


----------



## Plowboy (Dec 31, 2006)

shapeshifter said:


> Your project gave me an idea. I'm a newbie reno-junkie and had a kitchen island on wheels advertised in the paper for several weeks with no takers.
> 
> Sooooo I now have a place for my drills, bits, jig saw and other small tools...the thing has shelves on the sides, a drawer and a cabinet.
> 
> ...


Let's see a picture. :thumbsup:


----------



## shapeshifter (Feb 9, 2007)

Iffn' I can figger out how to download the durn images off that hi-falutin' digital camera of mine, I will. :laughing:


----------



## alexfranke (Dec 4, 2006)

Hey, that reminds me of a show I saw a couple months ago where a couple of guys took an old range that someone had left out on the curb. They totally retasked it as a grill and decked it out with a sliding top, fat wheels, and flames on the side. Then they dropped it back off where they found it, rang the doorbell and ran. It was very cool! :thumbsup: 

I did an end-grain cutting board for my wife for Christmas. It's pretty easy, but it requires more wood than you might think. I suppose if you're using scraps, though, you'd end up with a more random pattern and you'd have to make sure all the pieces were the same thickness. 

This was with maple, walnut, and cherry.


----------



## dwwright (Jan 15, 2007)

Plowboy, 
Was down at the Snake parade this weekend. We made by my buds tent (Bibs and Ribs), but needed to leave before I could get over to yours and meet you in person. Would have like to have seen the cabinet too. Maybe will catch you at another soon. How did you guy's do?


----------



## Plowboy (Dec 31, 2006)

dwwright said:


> Plowboy,
> Was down at the Snake parade this weekend. We made by my buds tent (Bibs and Ribs), but needed to leave before I could get over to yours and meet you in person. Would have like to have seen the cabinet too. Maybe will catch you at another soon. How did you guy's do?


Ah hell, we know Dave and Phil!!! Phil just bought a new smoker through my brother in law. We were over chatting with Dave on Saturday morning. If you were near his granddaughter, then I was probably 10 feet from you. Small world.


----------



## Plowboy (Dec 31, 2006)

Finally got my cabinet done after more than a year. Sheesh! Couldn't have done it without my drum sander. What a process! :blink: I only had a half arse idea of how I was going to go about this. had some challenges with the layout, but in the end, I think its a beautiful top. What a salvage!!


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

Beautiful salvage. However you DID mention a flame job on the cab itself... I was kind of waiting to see if it would come about that way... Okay seriously though, it looks great. You are doing some amazing work here on your BBQ gear. Good to see it going to good use!


----------

